# Please ID my pleco



## Fishlover (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought 5 L25 from a reputable dealer from this board about 2 months ago.
Upon receipt, I found one of them doesn't seems to be the right fish while the other 4 are. I PM'd him but he assured that it is L25. Below is the picture I took. There are 2 plecos, the one at the front is a true L25 (to my knowledge. The rear, I suspect it is a L114).
can anyone comment on her identity?
Any comment is appreciated.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you mean the darker one? I cannot see the side, but based on what I see, neither is an L114.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

When I first get this batch of 28 L25. They are all botchy looking like the light color one. As they are more settle in, most of them have turn dark like your front one, your typical L25.

I have already stated my opinion about the fish. I trusted my collector which he never sent me or mix in other fish besides the one I asked to collect. If you look at the pattern of the fish, it doesn't represent a juv. L114. I have a botchy one that grows to 4" now and I will show you a photo of it, this fish is now in my show tank as it outgrows and out eat all the other smaller one. Most people actually prefer them instead of the typical black one as they do not turn as golden according to all the fish I have here, and with my experience.

This photo is taken today for the remaining 8 of the smaller L250 at 2.5"-3"


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just for comparison, here is a 7 month old L25: http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?species=pseudacanthicus+sp(l025)&image_id=10763

Most plecos have different patterns (sometimes unpredictable) compared to the adults.


----------



## Fishlover (Apr 23, 2010)

charles said:


> When I first get this batch of 28 L25. They are all botchy looking like the light color one. As they are more settle in, most of them have turn dark like your front one, your typical L25.
> 
> I have already stated my opinion about the fish. I trusted my collector which he never sent me or mix in other fish besides the one I asked to collect. If you look at the pattern of the fish, it doesn't represent a juv. L114. I have a botchy one that grows to 4" now and I will show you a photo of it, this fish is now in my show tank as it outgrows and out eat all the other smaller one. Most people actually prefer them instead of the typical black one as they do not turn as golden according to all the fish I have here, and with my experience.


Don't get me wrong. I am not saying I don't trust your supplier. However, everyone makes mistakes. This picure was taken when I first got the fish. I was not able to reduce it to the size which allows me to post. Today, I got someone to help so I finally can post it up.
They have settle in my tank and are dong well. More and more I look at it, I just cannot convince myself that it is a L25....From the color, pattern etc....... I don't mean it is for sure a L114.... It just looks like L114 to me. To show it better, I'll take them out to make better pictures.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

No worry. I am open to discussion. I want to have happy customer 

In my experience, I have imported just about a little under 100 L114 at 2"-2.75". Honestly, they all look something like the photo below in pattern. Very bold black spots. if you look at yours, it is more botchy than spots.


----------



## aro-l (May 14, 2010)

Fishlover said:


> I bought 5 L25 from a reputable dealer from this board about 2 months ago.
> Upon receipt, I found one of them doesn't seems to be the right fish while the other 4 are. I PM'd him but he assured that it is L25. Below is the picture I took. There are 2 plecos, the one at the front is a true L25 (to my knowledge. The rear, I suspect it is a L114).
> can anyone comment on her identity?
> Any comment is appreciated.


The one on the right, looks very different, looks like L25 cross with ??? = hybrid maybe?
Will it turn black in the near future like the one on the left?

More juvenile pictures in the link below.
http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/shanesworld.php?article_id=405


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Since we're all referring to planetcatfish anyway, you should post the pics on there. There are a handful of experienced pleco keepers here, but hundreds on there. They'll give you a definitive answer.


----------



## aro-l (May 14, 2010)

Check out the link below from monsterfishkeepers forum. Same fish pictures, same topics 

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157595


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That one is so wrong it's comical. The one he has is an L075. No way it could have been an L114. I have both and I can tell you, they don't even look anything alike.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?species=peckoltia+sabaji&image_id=1081


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishlover said:


> I bought 5 L25 from a reputable dealer from this board about 2 months ago.
> Upon receipt, I found one of them doesn't seems to be the right fish while the other 4 are. I PM'd him but he assured that it is L25. Below is the picture I took. There are 2 plecos, the one at the front is a true L25 (to my knowledge. The rear, I suspect it is a L114).
> can anyone comment on her identity?
> Any comment is appreciated.


Looks like two different pleco's for sure, the one is not a L114 though.

Do you know if they are from the same order or collection ?

Can you post a few more pictures of them now,

PM me and or I'll forward you my email address, I can size the pictures to any size and have a better look. I'll get you more information from my other sites, these do look like two different fish for sure,
but sometimes they are blotchy when there maturing up and there are variations but this is unusual

Please send me some other pictures, so we can figure this out.

John


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

John. If you want to see the rest of the same batch with the botchy as well as the dark one and one golden one which diet mainly on carrot, you are more than welcome to come and see them in person.

Before nyone future guessing what the questionable fish might be, itis a pseuda.. so we wont have to guess like the MFK link comparing a sabaji to l114 pseuda.

I can ensure you this batch is from the same order and location. Many people from USA to CANADA has bought L25 from me. And none so far has any worry about a wrong fish yet.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just trying to figure this out Charles

Just the picture the OP put up look very different
not slamming anyone, but trying to help ID a fish


----------



## Fishlover (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like this topic is heating up. Don't be too defensive. I am not trying to blame anyone. Just want to ID the fish. I will take them out tomorrow to take good photo to post up again.
Have a good night everyone.........


----------



## Fishlover (Apr 23, 2010)

I managed to catch 4 out including the questionable fish.The darker fishes are those I believe are real L25. They ligher color with dots is the one in question. Pictures were taken under natural light. I have the group picture as well as individuals. Again, I can't convince myself they are the same fish. Hope to get some honest comments here.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for posting the photo. I know this is not a L114. I can assure you that.

After looking at those photo, i actually think I might have sent you a L273 especially judging by the second photo. Both were come in at the same time from the same collector.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess it could be an L273, but certainly doesn't look like my L114.

Here's one of my L273:










Not a great shot, but here's my L114:


----------



## Fishlover (Apr 23, 2010)

charles said:


> Thank you for posting the photo. I know this is not a L114. I can assure you that.
> 
> After looking at those photo, i actually think I have sent you a L273 especially judging by the second photo. Both were come in at the same time from the same collector.


I am glad that you finally admitted this is not a L25.
It is actually a L273 or L114 is not the main issue. The bottom line is I was buying L25 and it was what I want..... Not L273 or L114. What you think you can you do about this?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It is important to know what L# as L273 is actually a higher price fish. I sold out all L273 but i have some l25 left.

Here is what i can offer
1) i can give you some credit. Say $30
2) if you insist on exchange the fish, send it back at your cost. I will send you another L25 at my cost to you. Assuming your fish comes alive.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

wowee....a L273 mistake...thats awesome....both are great fish.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like an L273 to me. Nice fish regardless.


----------



## Fishlover (Apr 23, 2010)

charles said:


> It is important to know what L# as L273 is actually a higher price fish. I sold out all L273 but i have some l25 left.
> 
> Here is what i can offer
> 1) i can give you some credit. Say $30
> 2) if you insist on exchange the fish, send it back at your cost. I will send you another L25 at my cost to you. Assuming your fish comes alive.


Charles,

When spending $1000 for 5 little plecos, you know how serious I am. $1k may be peanut for for someone else, but not me. I don't care and it is not my concern how much the L273 worth. I just want to get what I paid for.

This isn't a fair settlement.
First of all, you denied your error...You did not take it seriously when I first told you that you sent me the wrong fish. You insisted it was not possible. It made me extremely frustrated.
At this point, you have no way to deny. Instead of correcting your error properly, you ask me to split the cost.................
This is totally unacceptable. If this is your HONEST mistake....you should fix it at your own cost.
Send me the right fish at your cost.....If you want me to return the L273, pay fot the shipping.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday,

You sent me a pm a few days later about an off pattern fish without photo. I said it was not possible. Then you showed me the first photo, which I cannot determine rather it is a stress L25 or not. Then you show a few more photos then I said I could very well be a L273. 

All this time, I am giving you all the benefit of the doubt. Doing this business is all about trust. The buyer has to send all fund to me first before I sent fish. If there is a problem, I like to see photos with a reasonable time when receiving the fish; usually 2-3 hours after arrival. I honestly have no record of your problem till later. And I still giving you all the beneift of the doubt.

Shipping is never a refundable cost. If you want to swap the fish, I am happy to do it for you. Send me the live L273 back at your cost and I am happy to ship you with your approval photo of a L25 back at my cost.

Or if you want and don't trust me on sending you the right fish, send me the live L273 at your cost, I will credit you the full amount you purchased the fish for.


----------



## AquaFanatic (May 21, 2010)

This is none of my business but it bothers me. When someone spending $1000 for the 5 little fish, consider he is the value customer. If this is seller's mistake, not sure why all the arguments over just the peanut shipping fee... 

Did seller state on the terms and conditions that if he/she made a mistake, buyer should pay for the return shipping charge??? Ha ha ha... That's... ??? 

This is totally wrong my friend


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

well when something like this is done in the open, rather than in private (as it should be), people tend to stick to small things to be right about.

Shipping is generally at the customers expense when it comes to repairs and refunds regardless of cost.


----------



## AquaFanatic (May 21, 2010)

neven said:


> well when something like this is done in the open, rather than in private (as it should be), people tend to stick to small things to be right about.
> 
> Shipping is generally at the customers expense when it comes to repairs and refunds regardless of cost.


So for example if you went to the car dealer and bought a Black BMW and they made a mistake, they shipped you a Yellow BMW, would you pay at your own expense when it comes to repairs damage 'cause of seller mistake??? 

That's call _________ out of customer.

A good business model will learn and repair their own mistakes in order to archive customer satisfation (not ask their customer to share the mistake that they had causes). I just think that is SAD!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there a reason why you are getting so upset here, Aquafanatic? I don't see Fishlover even posting on here, so I assume he's taken it to private communication with Canadian Aquatics as it should be.

In your example, if you got the wrong BMW, do you know any dealers that let you take a car back after driving it for 3 days and then say it's the wrong colour and get you a new one free of charge? I think not....


----------



## Fishlover (Apr 23, 2010)

neven said:


> well when something like this is done in the open, rather than in private (as it should be), people tend to stick to small things to be right about.
> 
> Shipping is generally at the customers expense when it comes to repairs and refunds regardless of cost.


I tried to do it in private. When I recieved the fish, I noticed one was significantly different than the others. I was telling myself that I was buying from a "Pleco Master". It can't be a wrong fish. The pattern/color differ might be due to the travelling. So I left it alone for 2 days. After they had settled down and eat well..... I could definately confirmed it is a different pleco. I PM'd him. His reply was "IT CANNOT BE WRONG" He said he bought from the fisherman..... not the exporter. I did not argue because he is the "Master". I told him I'll post the pictures on this forum to let others to judge. He told me it was fine! THAT'S WHY THIS IS DONE IN THE OPEN FORUM.

The issue here is not money. It is the principle. I bought "Retail" not "Wholesale". When a retailers deliver wrong merchandize to customers. It should be at the retailer's cost to fix it...... NOT AT THE CUSTOMER'S COST.

From all the conversations/postings....I did not see a word "sorry" or "apology"..... Is that the way to treat customers? This is business killing.

At this point, I do not expect any exchange or compensation. I just want to bring the message out....... "BUYERS BE AWARE"


----------



## Fishlover (Apr 23, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Is there a reason why you are getting so upset here, Aquafanatic? I don't see Fishlover even posting on here, so I assume he's taken it to private communication with Canadian Aquatics as it should be.
> 
> In your example, if you got the wrong BMW, do you know any dealers that let you take a car back after driving it for 3 days and then say it's the wrong colour and get you a new one free of charge? I think not....


Sir:
Wrong assumption. I did not drive (keep) the BMW (fish) for 3 days to tell the dealer it was wrong....... My fault was I trusted the dealer "TOO MUCH" and I thought "IT CANNOT BE WRONG"...until I could not convice myself it is the right fish.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread isnt about the ID of a pleco anymore.

Please resolve to Private Messages for buyer/seller relations, or use the telephone.

Thread closed


----------

